# Forum Member's Truck Thread



## KineKilla

So, the discussion about leveling/lift kits and big tires got me thinking about a thread highlighting our member's trucks or vehicles. These could be your favorite hunting rigs, old trucks you miss a lot or the newest mechanical member of your family. As long as it is or was actually yours it belongs.

All it needs is a description of the vehicle (Yr., Make, Model), any installed modifications, cool stuff and pics...lots of pics.

I don't have any good recent photos but I'll update this post with some soon...in the meantime here are a couple.

My 1995 F150 Eddie Bauer with 351 Windsor. All stock!









Sold her last year and bought the newer version...
2015 F150 Lariat w/ 3.5l EcoBoost and just about every option available.

6" ProComp Lift, 325x60R20 BFG KO2 w/ Fuel Wheels, Ford Racing Red Caliper Covers, WeatherTec Floor Liners, color matched Ford emblems.



























My favorite ride of all...
2014 Grizzly 700 w/ Power Steering, Winch, Racks, Bags and Foot Pegs!


----------



## Fowlmouth

Just a old '99 Ford Superduty that sees about 500 miles a year. 6.5" Pro Comp Lift, 35x12.50x17 tires, V-10....................


----------



## hazmat

Fowlmouth said:


> Just a old '99 Ford Superduty that sees about 500 miles a year. 6.5" Pro Comp Lift, 35x12.50x17 tires, V-10....................


That's a good looking ford fowlmouth


----------



## hazmat

One cabin wagon/hunting rig(chevy).and the trailer puller(ford) l have since got rid of the polaris rzrs and upgraded to a teryx4 oddly I don't have any field pics of it yet gonna have to work on that.


----------



## LostLouisianian

Unfortunately no pics but seriously fond memories of a 73 Ford Bronco with the 302 V8 in it. Try as I did, I never got her stuck. Last I heard she was sitting in a junkyard in LA after the person who bought her crashed her.


----------



## Fowlmouth

LostLouisianian said:


> Unfortunately no pics but seriously fond memories of a 73 Ford Bronco with the 302 V8 in it. Try as I did, I never got her stuck. Last I heard she was sitting in a junkyard in LA after the person who bought her crashed her.


This '73 is for sale right now in Tooele. $3500


----------



## LostLouisianian

Fowlmouth said:


> This '73 is for sale right now in Tooele. $3500


That's not a bad deal for that vehicle even if it doesn't run. If I lived near my brother's home I would snatch it up in a heartbeat. He has a huge shop where he rebuilds vehicles for a hobby. Restores them from top to bottom. He worked for a company for many years rebuilding vehicles before getting a "real job". Now he does it as a hobby.


----------



## Packfish

How do U like the 3.5 L eco boost ?


----------



## KineKilla

hazmat said:


> One cabin wagon/hunting rig(chevy).and the trailer puller(ford) l have since got rid of the polaris rzrs and upgraded to a teryx4 oddly I don't have any field pics of it yet gonna have to work on that.


Love the Pink quads and gals all lined up! Great pic.


----------



## KineKilla

Packfish said:


> How do U like the 3.5 L eco boost ?


So far so good. MPG is definitely over rated and over stated by Ford but I can pull my 19' Runabout over Parleys at 65 without even blinking.

...that and I love the sound of turbos spoolin' up!


----------



## nocturnalenemy

2005 Toyota 4Runner V8 Limited
2.5" Front/1.5" Rear Spacer Lift
255/75 BFG Mud Terrains

Unfortunately it's gotta go in the next few months as baby #4 will be here and I'll need a third row.


----------



## bekins24

2010 Nissan Titan Pro-4x. 4" lift with 35x12.50R20Lt tires. Only got it stuck once so far and it took 2 Chevys to get it out :| Wife got me a 50" light bar for our anniversary on Sunday so once I get that mounted I'll post another pic!


----------



## izzydog

My hunting rig. 2003 F-250 v-10 with a 6 inch lift, 5.13 gears, lok-rites front and rear, 37 inch MTR's 12,000 lb winch. Needs 42 inch tires as soon as somebody gives me $3,000.


----------



## hazmat

KineKilla said:


> Love the Pink quads and gals all lined up! Great pic.


Thanks kinekilla


----------



## Jrdnmoore3

The one I have now gets me where I need to go 08 Jeep Wrangler rubicon

View attachment 90610


And the one I miss 01 f250 diesel

View attachment 90602


----------



## sawsman

2015 GMC Sierra 1500
6.2L
2" Level Kit










.


----------



## 3arabians

2006 F350 King Ranch Crew Cab Long Bed. With a set of brand spanking new Cooper Discoverer ST Pro's. 35x12.50 R 20 ( I sliced the side wall of a tire on a pipe in the Uintah last weekend so replaced all 4







No leveling kit here-5 inch lift. Not too big not too small. She is equipped with the indestructible 6.0 L. Powerstroke Diesel BABY!!!


----------



## 3arabians

izzydog said:


> My hunting rig. 2003 F-250 v-10 with a 6 inch lift, 5.13 gears, lok-rites front and rear, 37 inch MTR's 12,000 lb winch. Needs 42 inch tires as soon as somebody gives me $3,000.


That is sweet!


----------



## brendo

The 99 Cherokee was one of my first I built it for Moab but I could go anywhere in this thing! Then went went to a 07 Titan felt a little big on the trails but could haul a lot more stuff and was more comfortable. Now I have a lowered Subaru ? Way better gas mileage and can get there faster! Haha jk I kept the Titan for all my hunting needs


----------



## KineKilla

brendo said:


> The 99 Cherokee was one of my first I built it for Moab but I could go anywhere in this thing! Then went went to a 07 Titan felt a little big on the trails but could haul a lot more stuff and was more comfortable. Now I have a lowered Subaru ? Way better gas mileage and can get there faster! Haha jk I kept the Titan for all my hunting needs


It's not a truck but I did hunt Deer in it once...I miss my STI every day.


----------



## brendo

Good looking car man! I almost bought an sti but ended up with a wrx wagon so I can stuff a deer in if needed  I also almost lifted it but decided against it since I had the truck and wanted a fun road car and they are a blast to drive!


----------



## Jmgardner

The one i have now: 2002 GMC Sierra 2500HD Duramax with 2" leveling kit and 285/75r16 all terrains 


The one i will miss forever: 1989 Toyota pick up (22re engine) with 32x12.50r15's. that truck took me anywhere i wanted to go. drove it 7 hours of interstate to bear hunt, beat the crap out of it in the east tennessee mountains, and turned around and drove it 7 hours home with out a hick up. it hurt deep to have to sell it.


----------



## Christine

I could cram a climbing stand, bow in case, assorted gear and a 240 lb 10 point whitetail in the back of the Tactical prius. Everything smelled like a rutty buck by time I drove home... but 45mpg! Lol.

The prius did pretty good on the highways and dirt roads of illinois but the 5.75" ground clearance really hurt it out here. 

Traded it this Spring for a 2000 4runner with 80k miles.










I also have a 97 1500. It's not very sneaky but I can see above the sagebrush in it.


----------



## KineKilla

I once tied a dead buck to the top of a rental car and drove it home to West Jordan from Huntsville. You sure get some crazy looks on I-15 when you have a dead deer strapped to your roof!

I'll have to see if I can't find some pics of that whole episode...


----------



## 2full

I don't have any pics of my 77 half ton Chevrolet I ordered and waited 7 weeks for it to arrive, when I was 20. I kept it 26 years. Great truck, it went thru me, my 3 teenage daughters, and then my teenage nephew talked me into selling it to him. 
After he was done with it, he let his little sister drive it for a while. Then it got sold to his teenage brother in law. 
So, it went thru me and 6 teenagers. And many, many hunts. One tough truck. 
It had the 400 small block, with headers and works. Did an add a leaf, but no lift. 
It ran circles around the 350 motor, and got better gas milage.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Here's a couple of my 78 GMC Sierra Classic. I picked this one up in the early 90's with 70,000 original miles. 350 engine, 4 speed manual, I lifted it 4" with 33x12.50x15 tires


----------



## ssssnake529

1996 80-Series Landcruiser with Factory Lockers and lots of mods.


----------



## Lonetree

Is that a Colorado Camper vans roof top tent? I ask because I am trying to decide on one, and I like theirs. I like how fast the hard top tents deploy, and come down, plus the added storage.


----------



## Lonetree

Current rig is a 1997 Land Rover Discovery, a work in progress. ARB front bar, Kaymar rear bar, Warn Winch, Snorkel, Roof rack, lots of Hella lights, Rebuilt engine, 265 Wrangler DuraTracs, 8 gallon water capacity, rear storage bay that folds into a two person bed. Stock Pioneer radio with 6 disc changer ;-) it does have a weather band, so I can't complain too much.










A rig I wish I had never sold, 2002 AWD Chevy Astro van. 5" lift, 235 ATs, poptop camper conversion, slept four on two beds, sink, stove, 10 gallon water capacity, propane tank, forced air propane furnace, two spares, limited slip in the rear end, 12,000 lbs winch, two batteries, custom rear bumper. I was going to swap in a transfer case with low range and selectable 4x4, but never got that far.


----------



## ssssnake529

Lonetree said:


> Is that a Colorado Camper vans roof top tent? I ask because I am trying to decide on one, and I like theirs. I like how fast the hard top tents deploy, and come down, plus the added storage.


It's an Autohome Columbus Carbon roof top tent. 
I've had it for 5 years. Really like it.


----------



## Lonetree

Thanks, I missed those guys in my searching.


----------



## RandomElk16

I guess we will start with the ol 6.0. 

2006 Ford F-350 Lariat. Bulletproof kit, TBE, SCT tuner, 8" lift (10 on front-leveled) with an add-a-leaf on the back. Had a screen and sound system in it. 20" MKW with 35x12.50 Toyo MT. Wasn't a bad truck, just couldn't get past those cold starts that my Dodges don't get.. pics of those soon.


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> I guess we will start with the ol 6.0.
> 
> 2006 Ford F-350 Lariat. Bulletproof kit, TBE, SCT tuner, 8" lift (10 on front-leveled) with an add-a-leaf on the back. Had a screen and sound system in it. 20" MKW with 35x12.50 Toyo MT. Wasn't a bad truck, just couldn't get past those cold starts that my Dodges don't get.. pics of those soon.


Sweeet!! All its missing is a long bed


----------



## RandomElk16

3arabians said:


> Sweeet!! All its missing is a long bed


You know whats weird is the short bed on these is almost 7 feet long. Its like 6'9" inside the rails. That was something that I liked about it, The extra couple inches really made a difference sometimes.


----------



## 3arabians

RandomElk16 said:


> 3arabians said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweeet!! All its missing is a long bed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know whats weird is the short bed on these is almost 7 feet long. Its like 6'9" inside the rails. That was something that I liked about it, The extra couple inches really made a difference sometimes.
Click to expand...

Very true. What I like most about having a long bed besides being able to haul more hay is that on the cool summer nights scouting I can just roll out my sleeping pad and bag and sleep there under the stars. Plenty of room to stretch my 6 foot frame and low maintenance camping. Sounds like the short bed is long enough for that too unless you're Karl Malone.


----------



## wyogoob

I usually walk.

Here's my truck:


It has the optional anti-theft trim package on it:




I plan on getting an ATV when I get old.

.


----------



## Fowlmouth

Goob, that's borderline sacrilegious putting a bow tie on a good truck.:shock:


----------



## TPrawitt91

That's one way to make a ford look better!!!


----------



## wyogoob

Fowlmouth said:


> Goob, that's borderline sacrilegious putting a bow tie on a good truck.:shock:


 I live in the slums, the ghetto, down in the Boondocks, the po' side of town, the other side of the tracks, under the bridge, next to the crack house, the ******* hood, north of the river, in the projects, in low-income housing, in no-income housing, Smith & Wesson Heights, and on the street with no name. So I had to do something to keep it from getting stolen.

.


----------



## muleydeermaniac

Here's my 2003 Ford Excursion. Love this rig! 4" tuff Country lift. 35" BFG AT's. This thing goes everywhere I want it to go. And my boy thinks it's his when he turns 16!


----------

